# ecran de veille qui s'arrete au bout de 2 min...



## bibou25 (31 Mars 2004)

bonjour ,je viens donc d'acquérir mon ibook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,et je me demande s'il est normal que mon écran de veille (que je suis allée selectionner au préalable) s'arrete au bout de deux min et que je trouve un écran noir face à moi???


--------------------------
ibook G4,14',640 DDR,60Go


----------



## r e m y (31 Mars 2004)

L'extinction d'écran doit être programmée avec un délais de 2 minutes supérieur à celui de l'économiseur d'écran( à modifier dans les préférences système Economies d'énergie)


----------



## Biroman (31 Mars 2004)

d'ailleurs si t'es jamais allée dans les préférences "economiseur d'energie",  par défaut les performances du processeur de l'ibook doivent etre sur "automatique". Je te conseille de mettre "optimal" pour profitter pleinement des petits biscotos du nibook.


----------

